# [kde3.3] kuickshow zeigt keine bilder mehr an [3/4-SOLVED]

## boris64

hallihallo leute  :Smile: 

seit dem update von kde version 3.3 funktioniert bei mir aus irgendeinem grund 

der eigentlich ganz nützliche bildbetrachter "kuickshow" nicht mehr.

es werden absolut keine bilder mehr angezeigt (komplett schwarzes fenster,

egal, um welches bildformat es sich dabei handelt (.jpg, .png, .tiff, usw.)).

andere bildbetrachter wie z.b. "kview" verrichten ihren dienst weiterhin 

tadellos, ebenso die interne bildvorschau von kuickshow selbst(!).

der fehler ist hier auf 3 rechnern vorhanden, auch ein erneutes

'emerge kdegraphics' brachte leider nicht den gewünschten effekt..

 :Confused:  etwas merkwürdig das ganze, hat jemand schonmal ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

oder hat jemand gar den gleichen fehler?

greetz,

----------

## ralph

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem seit ich den neuen xorg-x11 benutze und composite mitlade. Jedenfalls ist es mir erst danach aufgefallen, weil jemand im englischen Forum das gleiche Problem hatte und ich es natürlich mal ausprobieren musste.

----------

## boris64

hm, nach deinem post mit der transparenz habe ich das auch drinne,

ich check das mal kurz aus  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hm, nach deinem post mit der transparenz habe ich das auch drinne,
> 
> ich check das mal kurz aus 

 

Na toll, jetzt bin ich also wieder schuld.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Crash80

kenn das phänomen auch, sitz hier allerdings an ner suse 9.0 kiste und kann keinerlei einstellungen ändern, glaub aber nicht daß es an dem composite liegt.

----------

## boris64

tja, es scheint tatsächlich die "composite"-erweiterung zu sein  :Sad: 

kaum habe ich diese deaktiviert und x neugestartet, werden die bilder wieder einwandfrei angezeigt.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Na toll, jetzt bin ich also wieder schuld.

 

hihi  :Wink: 

sei froh, dass wir nicht in amerika leben, sonst würde ich ernsthaft

in erwägung ziehen, dich dafür zu verklagen  :Razz: 

greetz,

ps: tja, jetzt haben wir den grund für den fehler gefunden,

aber eine echte lösung kann das deaktivieren der composite-erweiterung 

auch nicht sein, wenn man mit der zeit gehen will   :Confused: 

----------

## ian!

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> aber eine echte lösung kann das deaktivieren der composite-erweiterung 
> 
> auch nicht sein, wenn man mit der zeit gehen will  

 

Nun ja. Lasst das erstmal xorg-x11 6.8.0 erscheinen, eine Major-Distro diesen X-Server dann als Default nehmen und den Benutzer Composite als Option wählen lassen. Dann wird sich das ganz von alleine auswachsen. Vielleicht ist es auch noch einer der Bugs, die das xorg-Team dazu bewegt hat das Release von 6.8.0 zu verschieben. Im mplayer habe ich nämlich temporär ähnliches beobachtet.

----------

## boris64

ok, da hast du natürlich recht.

nicht umsonst ist diese xorg-version noch arg beta.

----------

